# Is Whistler *that* much more enjoyable on a DH Bike?



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Firstly apologies for a question that seems to be brought up before. Just looking to get more specific.

I have a higher end enduro bike. Yeti 150 with DHX2, Vorsprung, Cushcore, DH casings. Its really setup to be bomb proof and go downhill as quick as possible while being able to get up the mountain.

Which brings me to the DH question.

Ive been thinking about investing into a DH bike for shuttle days and trips overseas to Whistler / Queenstown / Tasmania etc. Is Whistler / bike parks that much better on a DH bike - or is the Yeti good enough?

Ive never ridden a DH bike before - so im unsure to what is feels like to ride.

Im from Australia - so its kinda limited on the DH trails we have. https://www.maydenabikepark.com/ down in Tasmania would be the most DH orientated park we have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

If you stay on the flow trails at Whistler then yes, a properly setup enduro bike is all you need, and maybe even better than a full DH bike. That said, the technical trails will wear you down, especially if you’re getting the massive vert all the way off the top of Garbonzo to the bottom.

I’ve only ever ridden 180mm freeride/light DH bikes there though— never a full DH bike (never owned one). I rode everything there and had a great time.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

THANK YOU for changing that title, I was about to have a grammar aneurysm.
Oh, the Yeti would be hella fun on 90%, the other ten more so on a DH. Maybe just rent a few days, how long will you be there, a season?


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

rideit said:


> THANK YOU for changing that title, I was about to have a grammar aneurysm.
> Oh, the Yeti would be hella fun on 90%, the other ten more so on a DH. Maybe just rent a few days, how long will you be there, a season?


im actually thinking about doing the summer gravity adult camp. they have DH and Enduro camps available. i *was* leaning towards the DH camp as we just dont really get to do that here in Australia (more jumps).

after that i was going to stay on another week in whistler and just use the bike to its full extent.

back here in auz, im really limited to shuttle days etc.

I was considering a Commencal Supreme: https://www.commencal-store.com.au/supreme-dh-29-signature-c2x28627346


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

An enduro bike will never replace a bike specifically designed to go downhill only.

With that said if you don’t have a reason locally to ride a DH bike it’ll be good enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

It comes down to your budgeting too, if you can pick up another bike no problem and have the space too, go for it. It is better, but every year the margin gets smaller as trails bikes get more capable. 


If you ask me though, if you don't have places you'd need it at home it would be kind of silly to spend thousands on something only for when you travel, and even then a trip to BC you should have a trail bike too because there's lots to ride. And travelling with two bikes would be a pain!

Rent one and see what you think!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

kevin267 said:


> you should have a trail bike too because there's lots to ride. And travelling with two bikes would be a pain!


That's my viewpoint too. When I travel I like to ride both trails and park. Managing two bikes would get annoying in a hurry so I just use a long travel enduro style bike that can handle everything.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I know of some who have nice trail bikes and live near bike parks (Queenstown and Christchurch) who've bought used DH bikes just because park riding can beat the daylights out of a bike. So they figure they may as well thrash the beater and save the nice bike for when you need to pedal up.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

A rig will forgive more errors than an enduro bike. So you will be able to hit the gnar safer with less chance of crashing. But it will only be the most chungery of lines that you are actually faster. For the most part your enduro bike will be faster. It will take more abuse before it brakes too.

The upper limit of what is possible is higher on the rig. There will be some parts of the bike park that the enduro bike can't clean or it's just too risky to try.

But the rig will suck more on the easier trails and be less playfull on the jumps and be useless in any flat/up.

Second hand rigs are cheap as chips so picking one up for less than $2k is easy as. 

Also I like the idea of taking your enduro bike that will be sweet for 80% of the park and hiring a rid for a day or 2.

Lastly the gap between rig and park build enduro is getting smaller and smaller....
My slayer with 180mm up front is faster down all off my local dh tracks and is more fun. Sure there's some real chungery features the rid can slam through better. But the overall fun factor is higher on the slayer.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

onawave said:


> im actually thinking about doing the summer gravity adult camp. they have DH and Enduro camps available. i *was* leaning towards the DH camp as we just dont really get to do that here in Australia (more jumps).
> 
> after that i was going to stay on another week in whistler and just use the bike to its full extent.
> 
> ...


Dude you're flying around the world to do 2 weeks of mtb in the best place. Buy the DH bike. Enjoy a fresh bike on a trip you're already throwing down $$$ on. If you decide it's not for you i'm sure someone will buy a 2-week-old bike off you. Worst thing, you found out you don't need a DH bike, and you kept 2 weeks of bike park laps off your yeti. It doesn't matter if you Need it, there's like no risk.

Super jealous, btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

plummet said:


> Also I like the idea of taking your enduro bike that will be sweet for 80% of the park and hiring a rid for a day or 2.


This.. Take your Yeti and enjoy it. Then maybe rent a DH bike for a couple days in the park when you want to just see how the DH bike feels or when you want to try some of the bigger, higher consequence lines. Plus the SB150 will be perfect for all the non-park, West-side, Creek Side, Valley trails you might do..

I've been tempted by the low, blow-out prices on 1-2 year old DH bikes I see in the classifieds, but I don't have any lift served stuff near me so it would sit most of the year.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Way too many cool trails in the Whistler area to be limited to the park on a DH bike.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Screw the park at Whistler. Ride Squamish, that's where the fun's at!


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

eshew said:


> Screw the park at Whistler. Ride Squamish, that's where the fun's at!


thats on the cards too. i was thinking about staying a bit longer and doing a guided tour.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

rynomx785 said:


> Way too many cool trails in the Whistler area to be limited to the park on a DH bike.


The park has more than enough riding to keep you satisfied for 1-2 weeks (probably more like 1-2 months). No need to go check out the other valley trails unless you are looking to pedal.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Gemini2k05 said:


> The park has more than enough riding to keep you satisfied for 1-2 weeks (probably more like 1-2 months). No need to go check out the other valley trails unless you are looking to pedal.


yeah - i was talking to my mate im heading over with. we are leaning towards getting a guided shuttle for squamish (see the best bits) and ride park after that.

being time-limited (two weeks) with the goal of maximising our riding time - we kinda concluded we should stay at WBP. keep in mind a week of that is the adult summer gravity camp.

so should be riding heaven really.

the only curveball recently is that my coach here said at my level i will be pushing the limits of my bike - saying that i will get more out of DH bike.

still cant justify the extra spend though. for example, my local bike shop gave me a quote for 2017 wilson DH bike. very decent setup for like 8k. this is an awesome bike - but for that same amount of cash i could take my family to nz at the end of this year and get more riding in.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Gemini2k05 said:


> The park has more than enough riding to keep you satisfied for 1-2 weeks (probably more like 1-2 months). No need to go check out the other valley trails unless you are looking to pedal.


I have gotten to wear I enjoy earning my DH and when I finally make it all the way up there from Arizona, there are a few trails outside of the park I want to hit. No doubt that one could keep busy for a couple weeks in the park though.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> The park has more than enough riding to keep you satisfied for 1-2 weeks (probably more like 1-2 months). No need to go check out the other valley trails unless you are looking to pedal.


But the Valley trails are where the goods are. I go to whistler a lot and now a days hardly ever ride the park.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

LMN said:


> But the Valley trails are where the goods are. I go to whistler a lot and now a days hardly ever ride the park.


If you had one day to ride outside of the park which trail(s) would you ride?


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

LMN said:


> But the Valley trails are where the goods are. I go to whistler a lot and now a days hardly ever ride the park.


yeah - we were thinking one or two days riding squamish with shuttles and a guide. however again - we dont get to whistler that much - so bang for buck riding seems to be WBP


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nat said:


> If you had one day to ride outside of the park which trail(s) would you ride?


If it's open into the mystic/Lord of the squirrels!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

kevin267 said:


> If it's open into the mystic/Lord of the squirrels!


Awesome trail and awesome views. But if you're a true DH rider, the park trails will be more fun. Which is probably the case for every valley trail (although I've only ridden a handful).


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I've been there 3 times. Every time we say that we wanna get outside the park... Pemberton, Squamish, The North Shore... Never happens. There's too much fun inside the park. You don't really want to leave.

This past summer we did Mistic/Squirrls one day. Meh... 17km of straight climbing. Ended at 42km for the day. Fun, but not that fun. If you wanna get outside of the park, do Kill me, Thrill me.

As far as what bike. 5 of us had 6" bikes, but 2 had DH bikes. We all had fun. But to those recommending 6" bikes, let me ask you this... Was the carpal tunnel you've gotten after riding Blue Velvet worth it? ? The intermediate runs have more braking bumps than Pennsylvania has potholes.

Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

LarryFahn said:


> I've been there 3 times. Every time we say that we wanna get outside the park... Pemberton, Squamish, The North Shore... Never happens. There's too much fun inside the park. You don't really want to leave.
> 
> This past summer we did Mistic/Squirrls one day. Meh... 17km of straight climbing. Ended at 42km for the day. Fun, but not that fun. If you wanna get outside of the park, do Kill me, Thrill me.
> 
> ...


Were you on an enduro bike or a DH bike? I have heard a few people say that DH bikes really aren't much better on braking bumps?

Headed to Whistler in September. I am planning on bringing my Sentinel but I will probably rent a DH bike for a couple days. The group I am going is planning on riding the park for 2 days and then pedaling the surrounding areas for a couple days.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

The DH vs trail bike argument is changing every year as more and more capable trail bikes come out


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

rynomx785 said:


> Were you on an enduro bike or a DH bike? I have heard a few people say that DH bikes really aren't much better on braking bumps?
> 
> Headed to Whistler in September. I am planning on bringing my Sentinel but I will probably rent a DH bike for a couple days. The group I am going is planning on riding the park for 2 days and then pedaling the surrounding areas for a couple days.


I've ridden Whistler on a 160mm enduro, 180/200mm mini-Dh, and a full on DH rig. Braking bumps suck no matter what, but less so on my DH bike.

On the 160mm bike, when the braking bumps get really bad, my vision will actually go blurry on the braking bumps in the high speed berms on A line to the point where I have trouble seeing. I've never experienced that on my DH bike.

If you rent a DH bike at whistler, I'd highly recommend doing a premium rental (more $$) as opposed to the regular rental bikes. The suspension on the higher end bikes is sooooo much better, and you'll be able to tune the air fork to your weight. The low end rentals run coil front/back with a spring rate about 100 lbs too stiff. They may give you a slightly softer spring in back, but they won't touch the fork.

My wife and son have tried the standard rentals before, and they won't even use 1/2 the fork travel. I hopped on their rental bikes for a lap (I'm 40-50 lbs heavier and ride way more aggrressive) and it was awful. Way too stiff for me.

I'd take my enduro bike with decent suspension any day over the low end suspension on the standard rentals.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

twd953 said:


> I've ridden Whistler on a 160mm enduro, 180/200mm mini-Dh, and a full on DH rig. Braking bumps suck no matter what, but less so on my DH bike.
> 
> On the 160mm bike, when the braking bumps get really bad, my vision will actually go blurry on the braking bumps in the high speed berms on A line to the point where I have trouble seeing. I've never experienced that on my DH bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Sir!


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Braking bumps suck no matter what bike you're on. But a lil less with more suspension.

As far as the trail bike argument... People ride both enduro and DH bikes in the park. But there's a really good reason that there's 140, 160, 180, and 200mm bikes. Though 160mm bikes are ridden in the park, would you prefer a 120? The more the better. But like you said, 160's can be ridden.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Unless you're one of the maybe 5% that goes ***BIG*** in the park, there's no need for a DH bike in my opinion. We have one guy in our group that rides a DH bike but he's also the guy doing BIG drops and HUGE air. The rest of us ride 160-170 travel bikes (front suspension). I rented a full on, totally decked out Santa Cruz V10 last year and without a second thought, I had way more fun on my Intense Tracer. I rode all over the park, A Line 15 times, Dirt Merchant, Top of the World and into the Kashmir Ridge backcountry stuff. This year, I definitely won't be renting a DH bike. 

As far as off the mountain stuff, Squamish is awesome. Comfortably Numb is a BIG ride and once was enough for me. Yeah, you gotta climb Into the Mystic for the goods but coming down coming Lord of the Squirrels is a blast on a proper trail bike...one of the best 10 trails I've ridden anywhere. If you like riding wooden structures, ramps, teeter totters, etc that aren't death defying, 'A River Runs Through It' is an awesome trail that you can ride right from the village. If you want some lower key trails that are still super fun with plenty of hidden gems, spend at least a day riding the trails of the Lost Lake area which are immediately adjacent to the Village. My favorite is "This is Why Johnny Can't Read" which has some cool off-camber rock rollers.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

In a perfect world - it would be nice to have 2 bikes - but money wise traveling - it cost too much.

Many many people tell you these enduro bikes are capable of handling the trails and all that - the key word is capable.

How I feel being older....riding an enduro bike - you are more tired and your hands are going to kill at the end of day. The Dh bike will be smoother, you will have less aches and pains....and with Whistler you ride so much faster because the flow is unbelievably smooth....the DH bike will save you when you make a mistake then if you are riding an enduro bike - not all occasions but a lot more. 

For me - I always will bring the DH bike to the park....


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> In a perfect world - it would be nice to have 2 bikes - but money wise traveling - it cost too much.
> 
> Many many people tell you these enduro bikes are capable of handling the trails and all that - the key word is capable.
> 
> ...


^this right here. How many laps you do in a day makes a big difference too. I'm all about getting my money's worth when I am at Whistler, so I'm usually trying to be on the mountain when the lift opens to beat the mass of people picking up rental bikes and lattes, then ride til close, which in the summer is 8pm.

That's a hell of a lot of laps, and if a lot of those laps are smashing the double black tech (not just endless laps of A-line) then being on a DH bike makes a difference. Then multiply that by riding many days in a row and it adds up.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> In a perfect world - it would be nice to have 2 bikes - but money wise traveling - it cost too much.
> 
> Many many people tell you these enduro bikes are capable of handling the trails and all that - the key word is capable.
> 
> ...


Different strokes....I'm "old" as well and feel just the opposite. The DH bike tired me out more. I could feel the weight pretty much the entire time and with the 7 speed drivetrains, going up even a minimal incline was a PITA. To each their own.

Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## zhendo (Aug 31, 2011)

I live fairly close to Whistler and have ridden Squamish, some of the valley trails, and used to log 5-6 full days in the bike park every year. I owned a downhill bike for about 3 years, then sold it, and then bought a new one because I missed riding it in the bike park so much. My buddies and I are high level riders, and in my opinion nothing ever really replaces the feeling of riding a full-on DH bike in the park.

When I sold that first DH bike, I had read the forums and talked to other guys in the park on trail bikes, and made the call to sell and ride my 160mm enduro bike. No matter how rad your enduro bike is, though, you'll notice a difference when you're riding full-tilt. Sure, Whistler is full of flow trails now, but the reason that I go back is not to lap A-Line for the billionth time, but to get uplifts to ride Original Sin, Afternoon Delight, In Deep, Schleyer, Whistler Downhill, etc. - the true classic DH trails. If that's the style of riding, you'll appreciate the unapologetically DH-oriented nature of a true DH bike.

That all said, I sold the newer DH bike after only a year because I just wasn't riding it much. It saw 5 days in Whistler, and otherwise maybe 1-2 other rides. With Whistler becoming such an overcrowded mess, I was looking elsewhere for steep and tech riding, and all of it is more accessible on a bike that you can pedal. It also meant I wasn't getting the time on the DH bike that I needed to get fully comfortable on it, so some of its advantages were overcome by me not being as comfortable as I could have been.

SO - if it was me, I'd bring the Yeti for Squamish and valley trails and maybe even Pemberton, which really are amazing trails, and then just rent a DH bike for the bike park days. And for those days, I'd splurge on a top-level bike. If you're the type that is super particular about setup, you might find bike rental frustrating as it requires adapting to a new bike, in which case you can at least try it for a day and still fall back on riding your Yeti if you find it more comfortable.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

zhendo said:


> I live fairly close to Whistler and have ridden Squamish, some of the valley trails, and used to log 5-6 full days in the bike park every year. I owned a downhill bike for about 3 years, then sold it, and then bought a new one because I missed riding it in the bike park so much. My buddies and I are high level riders, and in my opinion nothing ever really replaces the feeling of riding a full-on DH bike in the park.
> 
> When I sold that first DH bike, I had read the forums and talked to other guys in the park on trail bikes, and made the call to sell and ride my 160mm enduro bike. No matter how rad your enduro bike is, though, you'll notice a difference when you're riding full-tilt. Sure, Whistler is full of flow trails now, but the reason that I go back is not to lap A-Line for the billionth time, but to get uplifts to ride Original Sin, Afternoon Delight, In Deep, Schleyer, Whistler Downhill, etc. - the true classic DH trails. If that's the style of riding, you'll appreciate the unapologetically DH-oriented nature of a true DH bike.
> 
> ...


interesting take.

travelling over from Australia - im looking to get the most bang for buck for my riding. north America in general is around 10 years ahead in regards to access to trails, riding etc. the closest thing we have available to us thats similar in riding to whistler is a place called maydena bike park. roughly a 2-hour flight and few hours drive away.

we also have another bike park available around 10 hours drive.

other than that - there are some options around for DH stuff - but limited.

i was of the same opinion - just hire a bike for when im there. 2-week hire price high end is 3k Aussie peso. might as well spend a bit more and buy a dh bike for that. one week of that (when im doing the course) is roughly 1.5k for a santa cruz v10. im doing summer gravity camp btw.

and there lies the conundrum really.

i took my family over there last year - which they all loved. my wife especially loved it - so next trip we have planned (besides the one im doing this year) is probably 2022 - where it will be a probably a few months trooping around bc for your summer into fall. so we are defo heading back.

to add more info, my coach, here in aus (who is pmbi level 3) rekons i will max out the yeti pretty darn quickly in whistler and that a dh bike will be my best bet.

however to add to the confusion - i then took that information and contacted Andrew Shandro - and he said try the enduro bike first and then hire a dh if i need one.

my ability level is that im pretty good on tech (lots of that here in auz) single to light double black. however i suck on bigger jumps and drops.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

With how little you will ride DH, I would definitely buy a cheap, used one. 8k for a 2017 is not cheap and you'll want something new in a couple years. 

FWIW, I haven't ridden in Canada, but I've ridden NorCal bike parks on a 150/160mm enduro bike. For my first time, my hands were dead after 6-8 runs on the first day. The last 4 weren't much fun because of the pain. I wouldn't have been able to ride a second day. A DH bike would have helped a lot with my overall enjoyment.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

ive attached a screenshot of the quote ive been given.

end price is around 8k.


----------



## zhendo (Aug 31, 2011)

onawave said:


> to add more info, my coach, here in aus (who is pmbi level 3) rekons i will max out the yeti pretty darn quickly in whistler and that a dh bike will be my best bet.
> 
> however to add to the confusion - i then took that information and contacted Andrew Shandro - and he said try the enduro bike first and then hire a dh if i need one.
> 
> my ability level is that im pretty good on tech (lots of that here in auz) single to light double black. however i suck on bigger jumps and drops.


Seems like Shandro gave you your answer for the most part. Bigger jumps and drops won't really be aided by the DH bike, everything in Whistler is quite well built. The only place I think you'd benefit from the big bike on the tech stuff if you're hitting it hard.

On the other hand, seems like you might be really excited about owning a DH bike...and if that's the case, nobody here stopping you from pulling the trigger!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

twd953 said:


> ^this right here. How many laps you do in a day makes a big difference too. I'm all about getting my money's worth when I am at Whistler, so I'm usually trying to be on the mountain when the lift opens to beat the mass of people picking up rental bikes and lattes, then ride til close, which in the summer is 8pm.
> 
> That's a hell of a lot of laps, and if a lot of those laps are smashing the double black tech (not just endless laps of A-line) then being on a DH bike makes a difference. Then multiply that by riding many days in a row and it adds up.


3 runs of blue velvet from the top and your hands are gone....a DH bike is more friendly....I do about 10 runs and then the last hour do Dirt Merchant to A-Line runs (Dirt Merchant keeps getting bigger and bigger - not sure if I will continue this trial - it was my all time favorite till the last upgrade - the one before was pushing my limits)....the second day I take a whole day off....then ride for 2 or 3 days - then go to Squamish or Helicopter Rainbow peak ---then 2 more days and done for a trip...this keeps me not as fatiqued


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Day 1 at Whistler (last summer): 150mm 29er bike - I was SMOKED by the end of the day

Day 2 & 3 at Whistler: Rented a 200mm 27.5 Rocky Mountain Maiden DH rig - More enjoyable on the chunk and tech, slower on the flow/jump trails (than the 150mm 29er)

After 3 days of bike park, I was ready to pedal again. The 2 days on the Maiden made me appreciate the confidence booster from a massive Fox 40 fork pushing the front wheel waaaaaay out in front of you.

We didn't pedal the Whistler area trails - but we did pedal Squamish, Vancouver, Bellingham and Seattle.

Great trip. Can't wait to go again :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

zhendo said:


> I live fairly close to Whistler and have ridden Squamish, some of the valley trails, and used to log 5-6 full days in the bike park every year. I owned a downhill bike for about 3 years, then sold it, and then bought a new one because I missed riding it in the bike park so much. My buddies and I are high level riders, and in my opinion nothing ever really replaces the feeling of riding a full-on DH bike in the park.
> 
> When I sold that first DH bike, I had read the forums and talked to other guys in the park on trail bikes, and made the call to sell and ride my 160mm enduro bike. No matter how rad your enduro bike is, though, you'll notice a difference when you're riding full-tilt. Sure, Whistler is full of flow trails now, but the reason that I go back is not to lap A-Line for the billionth time, but to get uplifts to ride Original Sin, Afternoon Delight, In Deep, Schleyer, Whistler Downhill, etc. - the true classic DH trails. If that's the style of riding, you'll appreciate the unapologetically DH-oriented nature of a true DH bike.
> 
> ...


This x1000. Used to have several DH bikes, but never really used them frequently enough to have it make sense, but after I got rid of my DH bike, I still wanted to rip every once and a while on vacation at parks, so I rented. So much can go wrong in a park, from burning through pads to exploding wheels, it just makes sense to get a DH bike with insurance. I'm paying a crap load for the vacation already and although it's not cheap to rent a DH bike, I'm not paying a crap load of money to then fight a bike down steep stuff and be limited by the bike. If you are pushing really hard, a DH bike is well worth it. If you are not pushing hard...it's still nice to have those brakes and that kind of suspension backing you up.

The only caveat is coil suspension on DH bikes. IMO, this has no place on park rental bikes, since they don't supply a bunch of different coil springs to tune it for your weight. Setting you up on a bike NOT tuned for your weight at a bike park is flat out negligent IMO. Luckily there are good air shocks these days, like vivid, x2, etc., so hopefully the rental fleets are moving over to this. Some of the lesser "enduro" stuff that you can also rent has air, but not all of the DH bikes, and while I prefer properly tuned coil, properly tuned air sure as hell beats improperly tuned coil.

But generally, I'm right along with this line of thinking. Bring the enduro/AM bike, use it to ride a few days not at the park, but nearby, and rent a proper DH rig for the park. Done it before and it works like a charm.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

anyone got a take on whistler being open this season at all?

**** is pretty insane out there at the moment.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

ski mountains closed
due to the pandemic


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

yeah. we have a few months up our sleeve though.

who knows whats going to happen by then.


----------



## boylagz (Sep 28, 2008)

If anything, a short ass season, eg. 3 mos.

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using tiny.cc/Mtbr_android_app


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

boylagz said:


> If anything, a short ass season, eg. 3 mos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using tiny.cc/Mtbr_android_app


yeah - id say if we get anything - this would be it./

fingers crossed my dudes.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

my vacation fund is gone with no work - no whistler for me


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

My flight to Seattle is booked for September. Really hoping this has all died down by then.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

If its a short season, they might not open up at all. Why risk losing money, its a big hill though so it will be interesting to see what happens. If they can get the workers to work, or not. Do the summer workers have accents, like from Aus/Eng/Ireland etc like the winter?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

matt4x4 said:


> If its a short season, they might not open up at all. Why risk losing money, its a big hill though so it will be interesting to see what happens. If they can get the workers to work, or not. Do the summer workers have accents, like from Aus/Eng/Ireland etc like the winter?


Yeah, lots of Australian accents in the summer.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

They'd probably want to be home in a time of crisis, but the ski resort would have lots of available new workers to train if they do open up. The layed off foreign workers would get the relief money from JT.


----------

